# Simple Address Book wanted



## lemonadesoda (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd like to install a *simple* address book / contact manager on our server that would allow us to access the data within the office, or removely via web browser.

KIS. Nothing fancy. So many "CRM" at EUR xxx per month out there. But that isnt was is needed. Opensource or freeware preferred.

Any ideas? thanks in advance...


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Access Database?

I've used this template in the past: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/TC010185811033.aspx?ofcresset=1


----------



## IggSter (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.opensourcecms.com/


All you will need is on that page.

They do PHP for xAMP and asp for the IIS crowd.

All open source, all reviewed.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 20, 2009)

There is an unnatural, but overwhelming desire within us to share out address books at work. But can you really be sure that the sales guy sitting next you is not a scammer from Nigeria?

That being said, for inter-office communication you can use almost anything (spreadsheet, database etc.). For remote web access you introduce a whole different level of complexity.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with the caution. However, the address book would only be available to 2 trustable people. I am aware that some offer ACL e.g. http://www.businessitonline.com/contact-management-software.aspx. However, we "roam", meaning we work in different offices, on the road, or at home so a browser based addressbook would therefore be very practicable to access from anywhere.


----------



## troyrae360 (Aug 21, 2009)

Microsoft Access


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Microsoft Access


I hadnt realised that MS Access was opensource nor that you could set up a web based address book, "just like that", and access from any computer over the internet. Please give instructions!


----------



## troyrae360 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry, yea ms assess is not free/open, but it come with Office, which you probley alredy have. and a quick look on the net will tell you how to publish this to web browser,

try this link it might be of some help to you:
http://aspdatabase-net.lastdownload.com/

Sorry, its getting beond simple now


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 21, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> I hadnt realised that MS Access was opensource nor that you could set up a web based address book, "just like that", and access from any computer over the internet. Please give instructions!



MS Access isn't however openoffice.org is opensource, Base being the equivalent.  And you said opensource was prefered, not required, so how about not getting so rude when someone is trying to help you or be more clear with your questions/requirements.

And web access from any computer over the internet is as easy as setting up an FTP, or even better a VPN.  The FTP solution is probably the easiest to setup, and for the computers most commonly used they could map the FTP as a drive in explorer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

I say a .txt document on a website with .htaccess password protection.  That's about as simple as you're going to get. 

If you need to be able to edit it remotely, you'll have to use FTP with user accounts and read/write access on the file.

Or you could have a separate SSL (Server Sided Language) that can manipulate the list.  Or just go all SSL and be done with it.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> ...
> try this link it might be of some help to you:
> http://aspdatabase-net.lastdownload.com/
> 
> Sorry, its getting beond simple now



Yep, "can be done" is different from a simple solution. A bit complex/clumsy for just a straight forward addressbook via browser. BUT, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> MS Access isn't however openoffice.org is opensource, Base being the equivalent.  And you said opensource was prefered, not required, *so how about not getting so rude *when someone is trying to help you or be more clear with your questions/requirements.





Err, I see it differently, I asked a question, got an answer I wasnt expecting, and raised surprise plus request for instruction. You are the one getting hoity-toity!




newtekie1 said:


> And web access from any computer over the internet is as easy as setting up an FTP, or even better a VPN.  The FTP solution is probably the easiest to setup, and for the computers most commonly used they could map the FTP as a drive in explorer.


VPN is way too complicated unless setting up a permanent link between fixed machines. Imagine trying to explain to my secretary how she has to set up a VPN link to the company server in order to access the simple address book...  and THAT from an internet cafe or her Win Mobile device!

FTP is a bit clumsy too. But a fallback nonetheless.

"Opensource freeware preferred" should by implication mean that we are working to a small budget. A small spend is ok... but what is certainly out of the question is needing to buy or ensure that MS office (or even openoffice) is required to be installed on any and every (internet) machine I go to, OR that the system required significant administration/maintenance.

As a mention in an earlier post, something like this http://www.businessitonline.com/contact-management-software.aspx is sort of OK, but I need to have something installed on OUR server, not a hosted pay-for service. Why not? Budget AND compliance with data security policy and all that.

Like I said, very SIMPLE, accessible from a browser.  I'll keep looking... if I find something useful I'll post the solutions here.


----------



## IggSter (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought I would pop back in and share my experiences with xAMP and openCMS packages....bit of background first....

1. I am not a WEB developer in any shape or form
2. I do work in network security, so have a good understanding of how on one day a simple request can turn into a can of worms.


That being said....

I run a number of WEB sites from my home server, media library, contact management, game sites, project management etc etc. and rely heavily on xAMP and open source WEB packages that I tweak to my own use.

The whole project started with a simple request from one of my friends 

"Can we get out own voice server so we can all chat during gaming sessions"

Simple request.....Vent server installed

"Wow, that is really cool, can you add a forum"

Simple request.......forum installed

"Can I email someone from the forum?"

Doh......smtp server installed

"I would like to be able to makes some blogs...does forum support that?"

blah blah blah


Before I knew it I had 2 servers running ( a wintel box and a Bunty) to support the dozen or so server apps that my friends and family had requested. Electricity bill was almost double (servers running 24/7). New requests for functinality were being requested on a weekly basis.


At this point you can see that if you make something available to people that they like and it works...they will want more...always...It's human nature

So I called a stop to it......built a quad core wintel box, spent 2 weeks researching the best xAMP package for me, and then the best/most modular CMS solution.

For xAMP I needed the usual suspects....ampache, mySQL and PHP but I also needed SSL support out of the box (for encrypted comms), SecureFTP (same reason), traffic shaping (to stop bandwisth intensive apps stealing all my bits and bytes and killing any other access.

For CMS the main concerns were....supportability (is this package actively being developed), a modular design (the ability to add pluggins for functionality), Integration (does the CMS play nicely with other apps)

In the end i chose Uniform Server as my xAMP platform. It's by far the most up to date, has far more in-built support. can run from a USB stick and takes 5minutes to installed and configure.

For CMS I mainly use Joomla......modular, tons of 3rd party pluggins and integrates incredibly well with all my other WEB apps.....single sign in, email, music etc etc.

The net effect of all this is: If someone wants avatar support in the forums....done in 5mins, someone wants a shared calander...done in 5mins.


1 admin console, 1 server, no complaints.

At a guess I would say to get all the packages Installed and configured on the new server took around 4 hrs....unfortunately migrating the live servers took about 4 weeks :shadedshu

Anyway, enough of my rambling....my main point of all this was to highlight that simple things have a tendency to grow into complex beasts (as I guess you already know) so if possible always allow room for growth and added functionality.

Good luck


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks igg. I've been looking at Joomla, Drupal and Silverstripe...  all offer a lot... but right now, something like "Easy Address Book Server 1.2 - http://www.efssoft.com/" or a browser for an LDAP service is all that is needed. 

Keep your thoughts flowing! There is nothing worse than choosing the WRONG data platform and then trying to migrate.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> VPN is way too complicated unless setting up a permanent link between fixed machines. Imagine trying to explain to my secretary how she has to set up a VPN link to the company server in order to access the simple address book...  and THAT from an internet cafe or her Win Mobile device!
> 
> ...


Does your company have a website?  If so, what programming languages does it support?


Where is all the data now?  Outlook address book?


----------



## IggSter (Aug 21, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Thanks igg. I've been looking at Joomla, Drupal and Silverstripe...  all offer a lot... but right now, something like "Easy Address Book Server 1.2 - http://www.efssoft.com/" or a browser for an LDAP service is all that is needed.
> 
> Keep your thoughts flowing! There is nothing worse than choosing the WRONG data platform and then trying to migrate.




No probs Lem, do you know what platform this will be installed on, IIS, AMP etc or is that to be decided?

If you can let me know I'll happily link some that I've seen in the past.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

Answers for Igg and Ford...

We are essentially a SOHO business. No big servers runnning. We have NAS for ACL'd storage, and a simple server (Windows 2003 on Atom 330) providing a FTP service. This server also provides PDF rendering and OCR. Utilisation is low low low and there is plenty of scope for getting this silent box to do a bit of work.

Currently the data is sitting in a word document on the NAS!!! Yep. Dont comment.

We have VPN between 3 SOHO locations so that files on the NAS can be reached.

I would like to install additional services/software onto the Atom 330 server so that NOW we have an address book function, and LATER we have basic Groupware functionality, for REMOTE ROAMING access.

I am playing with Easy Address Book Server 1.2 - http://www.efssoft.com/.  It is basic, cheap, works, but could be a little better or perhaps just different. You know how sometimes the functionality can be the same, but how it is presented "fits" or doesnt "fit".

All options are open under the constraints:  BUDGET and SIMPLICITY


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Currently the data is sitting in a word document on the NAS!!! Yep. Dont comment.


How is it organized in there?  We'll have to get that information from the existing format to another no matter the approach.


Also, in order to make that list available via the WWW, something will have to be put on one of those servers to grant access.  I assume that the FTP is being hosted via IIS so would enabling HTTP hosting via IIS be ideal for you?


Are all the computers that are going to be accessing this Windows machines?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

1./ The address book is (relatively) small, and can be re-keyed if necessary. It would also be easy to C&P it to Excel, then csv it

2./ FTP is being hosted via xlightftpd

3./ Windows, Windows mobile, and OSX devices will access the database.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> 1./ The address book is (relatively) small, and can be re-keyed if necessary. It would also be easy to C&P it to Excel, then csv it


CSV is ideal...




lemonadesoda said:


> 2./ FTP is being hosted via xlightftpd


Oh dear. 




lemonadesoda said:


> 3./ Windows, Windows mobile, and OSX devices will access the database.


With OSX, I think it's best to make the GUI a HTTP web site that way you aren't limited to any one platform which in turn means, you'll need a SSL installed and HTTP host on one of those servers with the appropriate port forwarding to it.  Apache and PHP is fine as is IIS and ASPX.  You don't necessarily need a database because, as you said, there aren't many.  Really, all you need is one PHP or ASPX page (maybe some flat files to make storage easier for data and user info) that requires a username + password and if correct, shows the list with an edit option to update an item (if username allows edit).


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

Just so everyone can get an idea of what *nearly *fits:

http://www.handyaddressbook.com
http://www.efssoft.com/

Both of these are Windows programs that provide a server service... and they both meet my initial criteria... but it doesnt mean there aren't better solutions out there!

Ford, sorry I can VBA but cant PHP or ASPX. I can edit a template, but that is about it. So your suggestion of a development environment but then needing to code it myself is, unfortunately, out of my skillset.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

VBA is dead.  ASPX can operate on VB code. XD

You wouldn't have to edit much/anything.  Does the file need to be updated remotely or can you always just edit it server side?  That is, remotely, do you only need read access?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

I would prefer read/write access over browser. Please take a quick moment to look at the hosted demo at http://www.handyaddressbook.com
 and all will become clear!

(My programming skills are limited to Excel VBA if that helps make my earlier comment clearer! I didnt mean to suggest I would build a VBA based address book over internet. LOL )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

Handy Address Book is not simple and anything of that caliber is going to cost you.


If you really want simple, just install a webhost and server sided language.  I could whip up something basic quick.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

Ford, it is dead simple. I downloaded it, installed it (server service on :80) and make a quick assessment from IE all within 60 seconds. The cost is $69. Not free (which of course would be nice) but for an instant set-up-and-go, it aint bad... but I'm still looking...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

Nevermind then.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 21, 2009)

I do appreciate the help and encouragement to install a webhost and server sided language. Just worried it would take me asking a thousand and one questions to get it done...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

It would have been virtually a web-notepad.  Not too many questions to ask but very limited in functionality too.


----------



## IggSter (Aug 22, 2009)

Might I suggest you try Uniform server UNIFORM for you WEB backend.

Quote from site "_The Uniform Server is a lightweigt server solution for running a web server under the WindowsOS. 8.78MiB! It includes the latest versions of Apache2, Perl5, PHP5, MySQL5, phpMyAdmin and ... NO INSTALLATION REQUIRED! NO REGISTRY DUST! Just UNPACK and RUN!_"

This is the one I use for my various WEB sites...the main reason I chose this one over many more obvious choices:

Another quote "_Security Briefing

Comprehensive Security

    The security of your server is one of our #1 concerns and with that, we tend to set every single default setting as if your server will be used in production. We do not joke with anything serious, and if you believe that a setting is not right for production then you can send us an email or post it in the forum, and we will look into it and see if it can be changed. 

.ht Files

    All default settings for the .ht files, both the .htaccess and the .htpasswd are set as in production use, and to secure your server from outsiders without your permission. We also use a separate folder in the root directory to keep the .htpasswd which is not accessable by outsiders or viewable by them, so that it stays secure. 

Addition Security Measures

    Other security measures we take is that we update our package with every new release of PHP, MySQL, Perl, phpMyAdmin, and the Apache HTTPd Server. Other updated softwares are softwares used as plugins, or included with any package of The Uniform Server. 


Production

Most people are concerned with the question if they can run The Uniform Server in production and the answer to that is Yes._"


Most if not all other xAMP packages state very cleary that they are designed for develepment use and require in-depth knowledge to harden them.

Another key feature is you can test this fully in your home environment as it can be run from a USB stick, then all you need to do is shove the stick in your office server and either run from there or copy to the HD.

Once you have done that there are literally 100s of free addressbook type apps:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/php-addressbook/
http://www.corvalis.net/address/


----------

